# HELP strange white dots appearing on everything in tank!



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I took pics to give you all an idea as everyone I have talked to and everything I have searched thinks this is ich which to me it obviously is not! 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=423

This started when I went to petsmart a few weeks ago and bought a driftwood with a plant on it. I dont know what the plant is, but it is a small little thing attached to the wood. The plant is still alive and appears to be doing pretty well. SO a few days after buying this wood I noticed a few of these dots appearing around a hole at the top of the driftwood. (the three nerites are often on this wood btw) So its getting creepy because these things are appearing everywhere and no-one can tell me what they are. People have said they are daphnia but these are too big and they do not move. They just somehow multiply. Which I never actually see either I just end up finding more scattered around my tank. If I try and remove them is takes effort. We are talking getting my hand in and scraping them off with a finger nail. And even then it is hard. They leave behind a white residue where they were once removed. I am beginning to suspect these are not nerite eggs because some of the places where I am finding them seem like a place that would be hard for a nerite to get to. Not impossible but difficult..

SO can anyone offer up some insight? I am really getting worried.


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

It looks like snail eggs to me .


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You might need a microscope for this one. They might be eggs, but they might be freshwater foraminiferan-type critters. They could also be fungus globs.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

they look just like nerite eggs to me, though i agree it could be difficult for a nerite to lay an egg on a plant thats lighter than it without trampling the plant . Honestly i agree with ToS go pick up a microscope (or better yet borrow one) and take a look at em.


----------

